# Lumberjack fruitwood



## jillgadget (Jun 7, 2022)

HELP..  The only place to get lumberjack in South Jersey just went out of business. He only has lumberjack fruitwood.  I usually buy competition blend. I do pork, burgers and seafood. I know seafood and pork is ok but how would it be for burgers?  I just don’t want to empty auger each time I switch from chicken to beef burgers. Is it OK to do burgers with fruitwood ?  

Thanks
Jill


----------



## mike243 (Jun 7, 2022)

I have never had any bad food or taste using it on everything ymmv


----------



## clifish (Jun 7, 2022)

Do you have a Dick's sporting goods near by?  they sell Lumberjack and usually stock several types


----------



## BigW. (Jun 7, 2022)

I would think it would be fine.  I've used apple on about everything at one time. I've seen LJ pellets advertised on Craigslist around here.  There might be some other retailers near you:






						Lumber Jack Retailers – Locate Lumber Jack Brand Heating & BBQ Pellets
					






					lumberjackretailers.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2022)

I'd give it a try and see what you think of them. Just bought my 1st bag of the fruit wood the other day. 1st time I've seen them. Wife thinks I have too many bags already but when they go on sale for $7.99 / 20 lb bag it's hard to pass up.

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 7, 2022)

A couple of my go to are apple and cherry!


----------



## DougE (Jun 7, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd give it a try and see what you think of them. Just bought my 1st bag of the fruit wood the other day. 1st time I've seen them. Wife thinks I have too many bags already but when they go on sale for $7.99 / 20 lb bag it's hard to pass up.
> 
> Ryan


Too many is a good thing. You only run into problems with pellets when your cook has a ways to go yet, your hopper is getting low, and you're out of pellets to replenish it.


----------



## jillgadget (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you all for your input. There is no dicks that carries lumberjack around me. The closest place is about an hour and a half away into Pennsylvania that I could go to. Thank I’ll try the fruitwoord. It’s hard to pass up $8./ 20# bag Even if it’s not my competition blend. I really like the way lumberJack pellets Burns. Should be interesting how my burgers taste And living at the shore I get the best seafood.Will let you know.  

Thanks again
Jill


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 7, 2022)

I’d try anything Lumberjack makes over a lot of other brands. Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 7, 2022)

I'd trade bags of pellets for fresh sea food! Too bad it's not that easy!

Ryan


----------



## RoadRunner18 (Jun 7, 2022)

jillgadget said:


> HELP..  The only place to get lumberjack in South Jersey just went out of business. He only has lumberjack fruitwood.  I usually buy competition blend. I do pork, burgers and seafood. I know seafood and pork is ok but how would it be for burgers?  I just don’t want to empty auger each time I switch from chicken to beef burgers. Is it OK to do burgers with fruitwood ?
> 
> Thanks
> Jill


Jill,
I too am in South Jersey and since our LumberJack vendor went out of business, I now use Smoken Dudes BBQ, 3400 Neshaminy Blvd, Bensalem, PA 19020  Website:  smokendudesbbqsupply.com


----------



## jillgadget (Jun 8, 2022)

RoadRunner18 said:


> Jill,
> I too am in South Jersey and since our LumberJack vendor went out of business, I now use Smoken Dudes BBQ, 3400 Neshaminy Blvd, Bensalem, PA 19020  Website:  smokendudesbbqsupply.com


I saw that on the website. And left a message for them to call me to see if they had any competition blend. Just waiting for that call. Thanks for the info. I did end up buying 12 bags of the fruitwoord and one of their last bags of char Hickory blend. At eight dollars a bag I couldn’t pass it up. Thanks


----------



## jillgadget (Jun 8, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'd trade bags of pellets for fresh sea food! Too bad it's not that easy!
> 
> Ryan


ROFL


----------

